# Battre l'air



## studentessa92

Bonjour! Je dois traduire une phrase qui contient cette expression. J'ai cherché sur Internet. Peut-être qu'elle signifie "Faire des efforts inutiles, agir inutilement".
À côté de cela, c'est toute la phrase qui me crée des problèmes:

_Rien ne sert de battre l'air, ni des bras ni des jambes, cet étrange ne se décrit pas, du moins pas avec le vocabulaire qu'il possède.

_J'ai traduit par: 

_è inutile fare sforzi, né con le braccia né con le gambe, questa stranezza non si descrive, almeno non con il linguaggio che possiede.

_Mais je ne suis pas du tout sûre de ma traduction. Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider à trouver une meilleure solution? Merci


----------



## fugace

Bonjour studentessa92,

Quelques phrases autour de la phrase que tu présentes seraient une aide précieuse pour t'aider. L'idée ça serait de trouver une expression qui garde le même sens, et fasse appel aux bras et aux jambes, donc savoir précisément le contexte serait pratique.


----------



## studentessa92

Bonjour Fugace. Oui, bien sûr  ce récit a pour protagoniste un garçon qui vient d'avoir un accident avec son skate et pou cela il va perdre l'usage de ses jambes. Cette phrase fait partie de la description que l'auteur fait à propos de son accident. C'est une description poétique, avec beaucoup de métaphores et c'est un petit peu difficile de rendre en italien des expressions si soigneuses.


----------



## studentessa92

_Emmanuel voudrait expliquer - mais à qui? -  qu'il vit quelque chose d'étrange, du jamais vu qui tend vers l'inéluctable.__ Rien ne sert de battre l'air, ni des bras ni des jambes, cet étrange  ne se décrit pas, du moins pas avec le vocabulaire qu'il possède. Il voudrait pouvoir mettre des mot sur ces images insolites que ses yeux tentent de garder un instant en mémoire_,_ mais les yeux et la mémoire refusent de travailler ensemble._


----------



## studentessa92

Il n'y a pas de mots qui font appel aux bras et aux jambes, c'est pour ça que je t'ai expliqué l'histoire   C'est en lisant le récit qu'on arrive à comprendre la signification réelle des mots "jambes" et "bras". L'auteur décrit l'accident d'Emmanuel comme une sorte de danse (parce que le garçon est un danseur)


----------



## matoupaschat

Avevo pensato a un altro verbo: dimenare, o forse anche dimenarsi (né con le braccia né con le gambe), ma non so qual è il grado d'accettabilità dell'espressione...


----------



## studentessa92

Sì mi piace questo verbo, molto letterario  sarebbe più in sintonia con lo stile elevato del testo: _è inutile/non serve a niente dimenarsi né con le braccia né con le gambe_ ... però non sono sicura se vada bene il "con le braccia" dal momento che l'autore ha usato il partitivo "des"


----------



## matoupaschat

Qui, "des" non è un partitivo, è una preposizione articolata plurale (de + les = des) che indica la parte del corpo che si muove; equivale a "con le".


----------



## studentessa92

Ah perfetto  senza volerlo ci ho azzeccato quindi


----------

